# Under Stair Closet



## DiegoP (Dec 6, 2011)

I am seeking some help on a project I'd like to accomplish. I want to build some finished looking shelves inside a closet under the stairs. I am fairly new to woodworking and need some help in a couples of areas. I have found a picture of what I want but I am not sure how to support the shelves. I also need some help on how to make the trim work, would you recommend pocket hole joints? I would appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

The hardest part of doing anything under a stairway is whether or not you can build it outside and install it or do you have to build it in the stairway enclosure. This more or less determine's your method of joinery. Pocket holes and glue are fine of they can be hidden. Trim can easily be added inside the closet with a pin nailer.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

If you are trying to build the one in the picture I would highly recommend building it in place instead of trying to get it through the doorway.


----------

